# Pix of Jalapeno Wine



## Guapo (Mar 9, 2010)

A 2 gallon batch of Jalapeno cooking wine. I used a recipe from Jack 
Kellers website: http://winemaking.jackkeller.net/reques32.asp

We
like to cook Mexican dishes occasionally and will use it for such, and marinating meats. Jack say's "


It does
something to spaghetti sauces that is beyond description.



But as a sipping wine on a cold night, this is a superb choice. It 
will warm you like no other, and even goes well mixed with V-8 Juice for
a Bloody Mary affect with much less alcohol than Vodka delivers."


----------



## whino-wino (Mar 9, 2010)

This is one that I keep telling myself I'll do and yet I never get around to it. Keep us posted on your progress. I am curious to see what you think of it when it's done.


----------



## vcasey (Mar 9, 2010)

I made a Jalapeno Mead last year. We have not tasted it since bottling but it was certainly one that would be a very nice sipping beverage on a cold night. How many jalapenos did you use?


----------



## Guapo (Mar 9, 2010)

I used 32 (16 per gallon) medium (frozen and thawed). It's gonna take some real gall to taste this one. Especially when young.








as per instructions, we took most of the seeds out, so it wouldn't be too hot. I believe we left only the seeds of 6-8 peppers.

Caution! Do wear latex gloves when making this or else don't go to the restroom for a few days. ahem.


----------



## MaineGal (Mar 10, 2010)

Oh boy....this makes my belly burn just thinking about it! 
I look forward to hearing your results.


----------



## Guapo (Mar 10, 2010)

MaineGal, We make breakfast burrito's usually once a week and Beef burritos for dinner every couple of weeks. I'm really looking forward to using this in the burritos and my wife's home made marinara sauce. Hopefully there will be some left for "warming up" next fall!


----------



## grapeman (Mar 10, 2010)

It should turn out a bit "warm" - not so hot as to be undrinkable, just spicy goodness.


----------



## xanxer82 (Mar 10, 2010)

Looks very interesting


----------



## vcasey (Mar 10, 2010)

I used 6 peppers for 1/2 gallon, so very close. Mine is very drinkable (or was at bottling). Spicy goodness is an excellent description with a strong jalapeno aroma. I've also made cayenne &amp; chocolate cayenne. This years batch is Serrano &amp; Habanero.


----------



## Joanie (Mar 10, 2010)

I expected to see flames shooting out of the airlocks! =)


----------



## Waldo (Mar 10, 2010)

Guapo said:


> MaineGal, We make breakfast burrito's usually once a week and Beef burritos for dinner every couple of weeks. I'm really looking forward to using this in the burritos and my wife's home made marinara sauce. Hopefully there will be some left for "warming up" next fall!










And your recipe for the breakfast burrito is????????????


----------



## grapeman (Mar 10, 2010)

vcasey said:


> This years batch is Serrano &amp; Habanero.








Now you are talking'


----------



## Guapo (Mar 10, 2010)

Waldo, the wife mixes all kinds of stuff from the fridge, sausage, eggs, cheese, jalapenos, salsa, ham, eye of newt shhhh.......here she comes.....


----------



## Guapo (Mar 11, 2010)

vcasey, how long does this need to age before bottling. Is it the same as any other wine or perhaps it is ok young?


----------



## vcasey (Mar 12, 2010)

I would treat it the same as any other wine. Mine were small test batches of 1/2 gallon each that were bottled after about 6 months. The 2 that have have going now are about 9 months old and not as in a hurry to clear as the jalapeno &amp; cayenne so I may help them along. 
One year I'll have to try a pepper wine &amp; a pepper mead side by side and see which I like best. I really did like that the honey seemed to soften the heat a bit (these peppers were exceptionally hot).
My plan had been to make them this year to use next year, with a bottle of each put away for long term aging to see what happens.


----------



## Guapo (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks! I just looked in on mine and noticed that they are beginning to clear. Always a good sign to me. Do you make the pepper wines mostly for drinking or cooking ?


----------



## vcasey (Mar 12, 2010)

My intent had been for hubby to use in his brines for cooking. Once he had a taste we decided to keep one aside for drinking just to see. I did put chocolate in one of the cayenne batches and my plan had been for drinking but we'll see. 
I have a Winter Warmer planned that will include homemade ancho chilies, cinnamon, chocolate, perhaps some chicory and a TBD honey. That one will be for drinking, at least that's the game plan. 
BTW all of mine have also been oaked.


----------



## Guapo (Mar 12, 2010)

Wow! Winemaking is such an enjoyable hobby. I keep picking up ideas from everywhere. You've given me a couple already. Since beginning (6/2009) the biggest lesson I've learned is to keep those Carboys full. I have all but ran out of wine and am playing catch-up now. You can bet I won't be without wine from now own.


----------



## Guapo (Mar 13, 2010)

Starting to clear


----------



## Waldo (Mar 13, 2010)

Looking good guapo


----------



## Guapo (Mar 22, 2010)

Clearing Nicely! Wow, 21 days since It started in the primary.


----------



## boozinsusan (Jun 2, 2010)

Any update?


----------



## Guapo (Jun 2, 2010)

Just bottled a week ago! I had some friends save me some 187 ml bottles so that there would be smaller amounts exposed to the air. It is still young, but has a lot of potential.

1.75 L Jose Cuervo bottles hold extra.


----------



## Waldo (Jun 3, 2010)

Looks good Guapo..Now if you want to kick it up a notch as a cooking win add you some fresh herbs and peppers in the bottles. Here is a link to pictures of a Habanero I made a while back
http://forum.finevinewines.com//forum_posts.asp?TID=731&amp;KW=Habanero&amp;PN=7


----------



## Guapo (Jun 3, 2010)

Dang Waldo! All I can say is, "You Da Man!"






. The thought of doing the add thing never occurred to me. That is Awesome, and tasty I'll bet. How is it?


----------

